# Which PSU to buy



## ankitj1611 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello 

One of my customer is using this configuration for rendering in Maya.He is 3D Animator.Currently using normal PSU of 450 watt but machine is getting off again and again during long run (say for about 2-3 hours contnously)

This is configuartion
CPU: AMD FX-8320  Black edition
Motherboard: ASUS M5A78L-M/USB3 
Graphic Card: GeForce GT 520 2GB
Ram: Kingston KHX1600C9D3/4GX 4GB PC3-12800 DDR3 SDRAM x 2 = 8GB
HDD: 2 (160GB+500GB)

Please suggest me good power supply.I think current power supply is not enough for it.
Also message confirm me this "Asus Anti-surge says unstable power supply"


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2015)

Antec VP650P -4500.

Link:Antec VP650P 650 Watts PSU - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal


----------



## ankitj1611 (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello  bssunil

Will it be good enough to fulfill this system's requirement?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 7, 2015)

ankitj1611 said:


> Hello  bssunil
> 
> Will it be good enough to fulfill this system's requirement?



Antec VP650P is more than enough.Ok.


----------

